# Big Bass Update



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

So...sadly, Im going to ring the bell for summer here shortly (read: hunting begins Sept. 1). What's your big bass of the season?

I caught a 20 inch Largemouth in Detroit Lakes, but my brother and buddy beat me with fish of 24 and 22 inches respectively. I've had a great year for numbers and mid-size fish, 16 and 18 inchers, but nothing really monsterous for greenies.

I caught a 19 inch smallie on the Sheyenne...big fish of the year (my friends say I conspired to prevent them from catching it when they had it on, but I say it was situational.) Again, lots of numbers, but breaking the 18" mark was pretty tough, I caught maybe two others that hit 18 inches. Lots of good quality 16 and 17 inch fish for next season. If the meathogs stay away, we'll see some monsters next spring!

Caught three or four 15-inch white bass on Ashtabula in late July, early August. Numbers were great, size was a bit on the small end for an average, but next year should be awesome!

How about you...update us on your bassin' this summer and give some predictions for next year.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

18" smallie on Sakakawea was my biggest.

This was THE first year of my life that I didn't catch a largemouth, as I didn't fish MN once.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

I didn't have a banner year either, but was still fun to get out.

My oldest daughter (8 years old) even beat me, but the look in her eye made fishing this summer worth every moment. She caught a 20.5" off our dock on a frogzilla scum frog.

My best 18.5" largemouth and 20.5" smallie (caught in Canada)


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

Here is the best we have seen this year. My buddy was nice enough to catch this one while I was working. Came out of public water also.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

"(my friends say I conspired to prevent them from catching it when they had it on, but I say it was situational.)"
Thats a nice way to say it, he was trying to beat the fish off my line with the net!  
My biggest smallie was 18 inches, caught on the sheyenne river. My biggest largemouth was the 22 incher that Nick was talking about from DL. Simonson could have very well had the 22 incher. I just got to the water first. I will give him the credit for putting the rocks in the water next to his dock. The big largemouth came right off of the rocks he put in a few weeks earlier.


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

I caught a small mouth bass that was somewhere between 15 and 20 inches long and 2 or 3 pounds!  That was my biggest for this year!


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

#6 over 20 inches for the year.


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

Ya fishing season is pretty much over but hunting draws closer!


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

Went out to Nelson 2 days ago, caught 5 bass 15-17" on plastic worms and rapalas.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Wasn't a banner year for anyone, I think. I got bored with catching smaller fish (I live on a lake, so I get to fish every single day of the season; envy me). I had twenty fish over 20", which is pretty damn good by anyone's standards, but none came close to breaking any of my personal records. And a "big fish" is one that breaks a personal record in my book. Biggest was a 26" largemouth. Largest smallie was 20".


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Still bass fishing. Went out last week with plastic frogs in the lilly pads and caught about a dozen. Biggest was about 3 lbs. Topwater explosions never get old!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Indeed, they never do Shu.

Still some time left...but not much.


----------



## Chris B (Oct 29, 2005)

#7 23 inches


----------

